# Jean Dodds Nutriscan



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Has anyone done this testing? 
Any thoughts on the accuracy, etc?

I know that she has a vaccine protocol that we try to follow & is well thought of.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

I am going to reactivate this thread as I notice that Dr Dodds allergy testing has been mentioned in a number of posts. 

I am looking for comments it is quite expensive.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Dr. Dodds gave me the kit to take home for Misha. When I am ready, I can take a saliva sample and send it in or take it to her.

I want to research some more first. My regular vet says the blood tests are less expensive and test for a lot more things. But does one test for allergies and one for intolerance? 

I totally trust Dr. Dodds, and after meeting her I am floored by how brilliant she is. Her associate Dr. Lassen is also wonderful. 

So, though I can't give you any answers, I am going to look into it as well and try to compare the advantages/disadvantages to both ways.

Let me know what you find out.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Ok, so I've looked into it a little. The nutriscan website explains pretty well the differences in allergy vs intolerance. 

The first thing I want to find out about is claims that a dog has to be on a food consistently for 6 months in order for the test to be accurate. I will find out from Dr. Dodds. She is currently out of the country. 

I suspect Misha is intolerant to chicken, so I took her off chicken awhile ago. According to some people on the web, since she has been off chicken the test will not show she is intolerant, which is why I would want her tested. Confusing.

I need to go straight to Dr. Dodds and ask.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

This tests for sensitivity NOT allergies. I have used it and it was spot on.

It tests for reactions to a particular protein that have occurred within the last 6 months. If the dog has been exposed to a protein and the body reacted (with or without symptoms), it will show up on the test.


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

Do you really have to feed your dog the same food for 6 months?

On rereading the other posts, your dog has to be exposed to the food within 6 months for the test to show the sensitivity? 

I think I am confused


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think I am going to give it a try. Also looking for a allergy vet for Stella. It is so confusing , just hoping something works.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Searcher said:


> Do you really have to feed your dog the same food for 6 months?


Absolutely not!

If your dog was exposed to a protein and reacted to it the last 6 months, it should show up on the test.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So CharasmaticMillie, Thank you for clearing things up. I am going to do this. Would you suggest I expose her to more proteins before the test? She is very limited now and ONLY eats white fish as her protein. I do want to know if chicken is a problem, so should I feed her some chicken?


----------

